# PICS: My friend bought this.....



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

Met up with him yesterday for a glimpse of his new ride. The car is slightly modified with the addition of HKS intake filters, HKS coil overs ehaust and wheels. Just beautiful. He even let me take it for a rip through town, and I ain't gonna explain what I felt. This car is a true performers car from every angle. Here are a few pics I took.










































Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

mm thats so pretty


----------



## ditto0011 (Mar 2, 2005)

damn even stock those things look amazing, i've still never even seen one in real life, one of the downsides to living in texas i guess : (


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

mmm that thing is one sexy beast. How much did he pay for it?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

hot ass skyline.


----------



## kazyn (May 1, 2005)

do you know wheels size?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Nice it has the exact same wheels that are on my Z.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Its funny cause living in New Zealand means we see these things all the time...I must have seen about 4 of em today, the 2 doors look wicked but the 4 door is butt ugly.


----------



## VG30DETT (Jun 4, 2005)

I was just going to ask if you live in Japan because the background in the pictures didn't look from the states but nvm. That car is very nice. I love the color, that, black, or the blue that also comes stock are the best. The only thing I don't mind about it is the rims. They are a good size but I personally don't like the style. The stock rims are nice but I would probably replace the tires with 275/30s or something like that. Good all around though. Still my favorite vehicle ever!!! XD


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

I just made pudding in my pants... Stunning as ever... not feeling the rims but to each his own...


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

What is the going rate in Japan for a car like that?

Very nice.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

ASsman said:


> I just made pudding in my pants...


hahahaha!!!


----------

